# Stem and Handlebar for 585?



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Took the plunge and have joined the ranks of 585 owners!
Currently looking around for a bar and stem to complete my setup.
What are you guys currently riding and is there a setup you would recommend?
I had a Syntace f99 stem that I really liked but found the stem was a lot skinnier
then the toptube and looks out of place on a 585.
Have looked at the FSA k-wing, and Easton EC90.
I am leaning towards carbon handlebars and perhaps a carbon stem.
Weigh in at a svelte 195 pounds (6'3").
Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I used a cinelli ram bar/stem on mine. The silver strip looks fantastic with the silver decals. The stem is a little oversized too, so it looks in place on the frame.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I use FSA RD-250 bars with a silver Thomson Elite X-2 stem. I like the comfort of the bars and the stem looks cool/matches the seatpost.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*FSA K-Wing and K-Force Stem...*

I went with the FSA K-Wing handlebar and K-Force stem, no complaints at 6'-3", 215lbs. You can pick them up off of E-Bay at a good price. I have a few photos posted.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

I have ITM K-sword integral and the carbon waves match nicely to headtube.
Unfortunately the bar is a bit heavy side, 460g total.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

I say go for a classic and strong setup - Deda Newton shallow bar and stem. This is what I will have on my 595.

At your weight I think you would be better off with an alu rather than carbon, but if insist on carbon a WCS 4-axis/WCS carbon bar combo would be nice as well.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

haz a tcr said:


> I say go for a classic and strong setup - Deda Newton shallow bar and stem. This is what I will have on my 595.
> 
> At your weight I think you would be better off with an alu rather than carbon, but if insist on carbon a WCS 4-axis/WCS carbon bar combo would be nice as well.


That's what I did but with the WCS alloy bars. The Ritchey Axis is a nice 115g stem and it's strong.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*EC-90 & Ritchey 4-axis*

I chose the Easton EC-90 with a Ritchey 4-axis. Liked them so well that I switched to the same setup on my 461. I found both at greatly reduced prices on E-bay.

I notice that Easton has a new carbon bar out that is Campy or Shimano specific, but it's $250. Not sure I like the bend in the top section. Looks like Easton's original carbon bar. I had those and really wasn;t impressed wiht the angle rather than curved area behind the brake hood.

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/bar_road_ec90_slx_'06.html


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks guys. Some great info here that I will be researching. GB


----------

